# Wal-mart and Wal-mart.com has pocket readers for $148



## brandydandy (Dec 27, 2009)

Now to my questions.  Can you have more than one on an account?  Like Kindle?  Do you have accesss to the same books?  Or does each Ereader have to have its own account?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Sorry, I didn't see your post until now.  Are you talking about the Sony pocket readers?  
I'm really not sure of an answer.  I looked on the Sony site, but couldn't find a specific answer.
Perhaps someone with more knowledge than myself will pop in with an answer.
deb


----------



## brandydandy (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes, I was talking about the Sony readers in general.  Asking if you could have more than one on a Sony account.  Thanks.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm bumping this thread for brandydandy.  I don't have an answer, but I'm hoping someone else might.
deb


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

If the original question is about the sony PRS-300, here is a CNET review with all sorts of stuff:

http://reviews.cnet.com/e-book-readers/sony-reader-pocket-edition/4505-3508_7-33743849.html?tag=mncol;lst;1

I've never used a Sony, but I'm pretty sure you cannot use any ebook purchased from Amazon, even a public domain one. Since it uses Epub, I'm fairly sure you can use Google Public Domain books, the ebooks that are available from some libraries now, and of course books from the Sony ebook store. Hopefully an actual Sony user will come along soon and give a more definitive answer. The PRS-300 looks pretty cool, I had admired the smaller size and wanted one for a travel reader till I succumbed to iPad lust.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a Sony Pocket Reader, but I honestly don't know if you can have more than one on your account. I THINK you can, but mine's the only one in our family. You might try asking on the mobileread forum http://www.mobileread.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=100 for Sony readers, I'm sure the folks there will know.


----------



## annette (May 11, 2010)

I only have one Sony reader, but I've been told you can have more than one on your account. I have my reader and three computers authroized on my account right now and I believe you can have a total of 5 authorized devices. I asked once if I could get a Sony for one of my children as a gift, and let them share my books and I was told yes--as long as it's authorized to my account.


----------

